# Storage Buckets



## Carol&Steve (Nov 18, 2008)

I've read a few tutorials about how to go about sealing the bags inside of the buckets, but not too much on the buckets themselves. I know that new buckets are preferable, but are they necessary?


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Carol&Steve said:


> I've read a few tutorials about how to go about sealing the bags inside of the buckets, but not too much on the buckets themselves. I know that new buckets are preferable, but are they necessary?


I have some used pickle buckets, and one that came from Sams with 72 pks of sunflower seeds in it( DD went to state softball tournament this summer). You can fill the bucket all the way up with water and put a cup or so of bleach in it, put the lid back on and leave it sitting in the sun for several days. Dump, rinse, and then fill back up with water and baking soda. After a few days, wash and dry and the smell of pickles should be gone.
I have also bought some 6 gallon buckets. And I have gamma seals for my buckets. I love them, except I tried to take the ring back off of one bucket and couldn't figure out how to get it off without breaking the ring, so I left it after all 
I got my buckets and gamma seals from emergencyessentials web site.


----------

